# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διάδρομος για υπέρβαρο άτομο

## winston

Καλησπέρα παίδες, 
ένας φίλος που τα έχει τα κιλάκια του(γύρω στα 140), ενδιαφέρεται για διάδρομο γυμναστικής. Έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιο μοντέλο, που και να μην ξεπαραδιαστεί αλλά και να είναι στιβαρή κατασκευή χωρίς να βγάζει προβλήματα κάθε τρεις και λίγο και να'χει service αξιόπιστο; Δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν τα πολλά πολλά ηλεκτρονικά αξεσουάρ και μπιμπλίκια.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Κάτι τέτοιο είναι ιδανικό και για μένα.

Πάντως χωρίς πλάκα όταν έτρεχα να φτιάξω το δικό μου συνάντησα τον "X-FIT 103". Τότε μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση ότι είχε καλή τιμή, σήκωνε τα κιλά μου, ήταν "συμμαζεμένος" και δεν είχε πολλά τσουμπλέκια που πολλές φορές χαλάνε.

----------


## winston

Αυτός μου κάνει για ράμπα για άλογα!!!!   :Unsure:  :Biggrin: 

Τον είδα τον X-FIT 103 αλλά δεν ξέρω, 2hp για υπέρβαρο άτομο μου φαίνεται πολύ λίγο, αν και το αιτιολογεί στο site. Και πολύ μικρός ο τάπητος, μισό μέτρο μικρότερος από τους υπόλοιπους(1.02 αντί 1.50). Εν τω μεταξύ χθες νομίζω είχε κάτω από 700 ευρώ, σήμερα τον βλέπω στα 770!!!! Εκπτώσεις γιοκ!

----------


## NEOMELOS

Καλά οι άνθρωποι δε παίζονται.
Ανεβάζουν τις τιμές πιο γρήγορα και από τα spreads. Εγώ τον συνάντησα στα 600κάτι πριν 3-4 μήνες.
Τώρα βέβαια με αυτά τα δεδομένα της τιμής όλα αναθεωρούνται.

----------


## nyannaco

Ισως ακολουθεί την πτώση του ευρώ έναντι του δολλαρίου.

----------


## winston

> Καλά οι άνθρωποι δε παίζονται.
> Ανεβάζουν τις τιμές πιο γρήγορα και από τα spreads. Εγώ τον συνάντησα στα 600κάτι πριν 3-4 μήνες.
> Τώρα βέβαια με αυτά τα δεδομένα της τιμής όλα αναθεωρούνται.


Ευχαριστώ για την επιβεβαίωση, έλεγα μήπως έκανα λάθος. Νομίζω πρέπει να είχε ~670 μέχρι το Σ.Κ. Ίσως να ήταν λόγω των εκπτώσεων που τελείωσαν. Εσύ τι πήρες τελικά; Ευχαριστημένος; :Wink:

----------


## NEOMELOS

Εγώ με βοήθεια από τους ινστρούχτορες του φόρουμ, επισκεύασα τον προ 8ετίας αγορασμένο από τα Μάκρο.
Απλά επειδή είχα στο μυαλό μου 150άρια plus για επισκευή έριξα και μια ματιά για καινούριο.

----------


## JohnD

Πουλάει ένας φίλος διάδρομο με μέγιστο βάρος χρήστη 130 κιλά 150 ευρώ. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει μήνυμα. Αρχική τιμή είχε 1200

----------


## fgrek27

http://www.mekma.gr/product/583/diad...-cht285-3-0hp-

----------


## JohnD

https://www.plus4u.gr/showitem.php?ID=118000761

----------

